# DD customer claims they didn’t receive order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

First time getting one of these. I took a picture and sent a text as usual when I delivered the order. Maybe the customer did “use my current location” and the address was slightly off. Or they’re ****ing lying. I sent DD my explanation and my ccount is still active as of now.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> First time getting one of these. I took a picture and sent a text as usual when I delivered the order. Maybe the customer did "use my current location" and the address was slightly off. Or they're @@@@ing lying. I sent DD my explanation and my ccount is still active as of now.


Another possibility is that a neighbor or passerby sniped the order.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Why wouldn’t they contact me after I sent the text? The customer always contacts me shortly after the text if it’s the wrong location. It’s always been because of “use my current location” for me


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seems to be happening a lot lately.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I have 3 of those on my report currently .
Yes you know you delivered the order . 
Get used to these , People cant afford the food and just claim it never arrived .
Even when that app does not ask for a picture . Use your phone snap a pic of it anyways.
The diner can easily pick there phone up call support or you .
Hey where is the food ? Instead click never arrived .


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The CVS manager incident probably encouraged more losers to do it, seeing how DD always sides with the customer

Its inevitable that it happens occasionally as a full time driver. Im ok with it as long as I dont get deacticated


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Another member mentioned something similar:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/doordash-order-never-arrived-report.423617/
The reality is, you delivered to a person that pre-intentionally frauded the system and ultimately unintentionally almost verged you loosing your livelihood. That is why I think it's crucial to have a back up plan when you're in this type of industry that has no guarantee, with a company that will not stand behind you.

If anything, I would take heed that's probably a warning to keep your sights forward for 'Option B'. (Yes, I realize you multi-app, but there comes a time when you look beyond these apps.)


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Mota-Driven said:


> Another member mentioned something similar:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/doordash-order-never-arrived-report.423617/
> The reality is, you delivered to a person that pre-intentionally frauded the system and ultimately unintentionally almost verged you loosing your livelihood. That is why I think it's crucial to have a back up plan when you're in this type of industry that has no guarantee, with a company that will not stand behind you.
> ...


This is "option B". Option A doesn't make enough money for me yet and delivery is the only gig I know of where I can work my own hours around option A. Every day my goal is to quit this BS and make this as temporary as possible. So i dont need some idiot accusing me of not delivering an order to remind me that this shit sucks. Also, there's no way for me (or you) to definitely know if that CVS video had any effect on thieves out there. There definitely seems to be more incidents lately which could be a coincidence I suppose.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> This is "option B". Option A doesn't make enough money for me yet and delivery is the only gig I know of where I can work my own hours around option A. Every day my goal is to quit this BS and make this as temporary as possible. So i dont need some idiot accusing me of not delivering an order to remind me that this shit sucks.


I don't know what to say to you that probably already hasn't been said that you've read on this forum over the years. But I can say that I treat every delivery the same where I never let my guard down, I don't care if I deliver to that same person a dozen times, I still treat them as I do every other delivery with following directions to a 'T', photographing/document notes, etc.

Also, I'm not sure where you delivered that order to, if it was a low blue-collar area, perhaps unfamiliar territory, no matter what, use your best senses to determine if the delivery isn't worth it in the future. If something doesn't seem right, it probably isn't.



uberboy1212 said:


> Also, there's no way for me (or you) to definitely know if that CVS video had any effect on thieves out there. There definitely seems to be more incidents lately which could be a coincidence I suppose.


Right, I know that. I was basing my quote on what you said posted below and another member had a similar experience on DoorDash, [which is why I linked that thread]. I don't know how 'watched' that video is with the CVS worker, but ironically there's two of the same DoorDash instances on this forum between you and another member.


uberboy1212 said:


> The CVS manager incident probably encouraged more losers to do it, seeing how DD always sides with the customer


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I sent DD my explanation and my ccount is still active as of now.


So, was it tasty food? :coolio:


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> First time getting one of these. I took a picture and sent a text as usual when I delivered the order. Maybe the customer did "use my current location" and the address was slightly off. Or they're @@@@ing lying. I sent DD my explanation and my ccount is still active as of now.





uberboy1212 said:


> First time getting one of these. I took a picture and sent a text as usual when I delivered the order. Maybe the customer did "use my current location" and the address was slightly off. Or they're @@@@ing lying. I sent DD my explanation and my ccount is still active as of now.


I've had this happen to me 3 times. Other than food picture being left at the door I also snapshot Google maps upon my arrival as well as the map on DD app.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I would suggest using a timestamp camera app.
The one I use, and not very often I might add, shows the date, hour, minutes, and seconds, the address, the city, the county and the state.
When I use this app the pix are for me and stay on my phone. I have a Samsung note 20 so I just write their name on a screen shot of the original. I ONLY do this when I get a feeling and that's not very often and I've had no such accusations.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> I would suggest using a timestamp camera app.
> The one I use, and not very often I might add, shows the date, hour, minutes, and seconds, the address, the city, the county and the state.
> When I use this app the pix are for me and stay on my phone. I have a Samsung note 20 so I just write their name on a screen shot of the original. I ONLY do this when I get a feeling and that's not very often and I've had no such accusations.


Great tip.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> The one I use, and not very often I might add, shows the date, hour, minutes, and seconds, the address, the city, the county and the state.


Which one do you use?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I guess that best practice will be texting to confirm customer's address before starting the delivery. 
Too much work for us. Isn't it?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

New Year’s Eve, wife and I are out delivering. DoorDash was incredibly busy and paying an extra $6 a run. She got a smallish order from Bonefish going to a call center. No tip. Order note says: pick up some extra Alfredo and I’ll tip. She doesn’t pick it up and we laugh at what an asshole demand this is. Still, it’s paying $9 to go one mile. 
He says she needs to park at the back door and he will meet her there. She immediately texts to make sure he will be wearing a mask when she arrives. No response. We get there; she kicks the door a few times and sends an “I’m here” text. She starts the timer. Five minutes go by and nobody comes outside. Order left by a car, picture taken. We drive off. The phone calls start. The phone calls are ignored. Then the angry texts are flying in. “**** you you stupid *****.” “Just bring me back my food and we can pretend everything is good.” “DoorDash needs to fire you. **** you *****.” Etc.
Wife calls support. They apologize a lot. Texts stop about thirty minutes later.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

MHR said:


> Which one do you use?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jeyluta.timestampcamerafree


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jeyluta.timestampcamerafree


Thanks for this tip. After seeing the CVS story I've gone ahead and taken a picture on every delivery, including Grub Hub which never requires a pic, and then emailing it to the customer with the generic "food is at the door" message. Figured this would discourage people from reporting false claims. But I'd like a stamp, when you take the pic does it just go into your photos on the phone?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> But I'd like a stamp, when you take the pic does it just go into your photos on the phone?


Yes
I use Google Photos and that's where they reside along with all my other pix and screens.
Just try it out, it's free and if you don't like it, uninstall it.
There are also a lot of different functions the app offers.
Just to show the accuracy. Obviously I edited the address, City, and County.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> This is "option B". Option A doesn't make enough money for me yet and delivery is the only gig I know of where I can work my own hours around option A. Every day my goal is to quit this BS and make this as temporary as possible. So i dont need some idiot accusing me of not delivering an order to remind me that this shit sucks. Also, there's no way for me (or you) to definitely know if that CVS video had any effect on thieves out there. There definitely seems to be more incidents lately which could be a coincidence I suppose.


I truly think we all should be looking at an option "C" right about now. If we go into a recession due to Covid-19 this will be an unsustainable business for all parties involved. As unemployment continues to rise these incidents will likely increase. As restaurants go under these hefty commission fees will also be unsustainable. Last but not least, these gig companies have become too greedy for their profits. Customers are no longer able to afford the miscellaneous fees plus tips, thus we will be facing $3 orders and continuous fraudulent claims.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ThrowInTheTowel said:


> I truly think we all should be looking at an option "C" right about now. If we go into a recession due to Covid-19 this will be an unsustainable business for all parties involved. As unemployment continues to rise these incidents will likely increase. As restaurants go under these hefty commission fees will also be unsustainable. Last but not least, these gig companies have become too greedy for their profits. Customers are no longer able to afford the miscellaneous fees plus tips, thus we will be facing $3 orders and continuous fraudulent claims.


Although your post hits some points, it's also very broad stroked. Keep in mind, every market/demographic is not reflective. In my area, we do have our 'select local community' restaurants that obviously really can't afford some of the services that are charged 30% by Uber, but a lot of the restaurants/majority in my area are corporate restaurants, which easily can survive as they already have. Actually, in someways, even more restaurants have signed on with Uber just to maximize their deliveries for business, given indoor seating is still not quite what it used to be, but has picked up considerably with positive case loads has dropped.

The Reality is, it really depends what your community is made up of, is it smaller, local restaurants that are privately owned and/or is it primarily corporate for a dynamic 50-50. Like I said, some areas are hit harder than others, but a lot of these bigger chain restaurants, they're not really affected, and in someways, they're starting to have more confidence with customers with indoor seating and their deliveries are still being maximized by customers who don't want to venture to a restaurant quite yet.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Another possibility is that a neighbor or passerby sniped the order.


About half my deliveries are to houses that appear to have no one home. No lights, no car in the driveway. So either they are pre-ordering for when they get home (they must enjoy cold food... its winter in the North East US) or.. wait, I don't care.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

I always have my dashcam rolling and wait for them to come out and I wave. Or for the ones that wait for me to leave, I make it obvious I am taking pics of the delivered food.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I had a DD last night that said “meet at the door”, I follow the app to the exact address given “2030 Blah blah st”, I knock and the lady opens the door, long story short; she didn’t order the food and I’m at the address given in the app. I text the customer; no response, I call the customer; only to get voicemail/I leave a message. I call support they try to call the customer; no response. Support tells me just leave it at the address even if it is the “wrong” address and take a photo. I ask will I get a customer complaint when they report they didn’t receive their food, support says “no because you delivered it to the address given”. So I take a picture of food sitting in front of the garage door with the house number barely visible (it’s 9 pm). As I’m getting ready to drive away the customer calls me only to say she’s at 2034 Blah blah st. I get back out of my car, walk it over and we have a short discussion of what happened and her saying she doesn’t answer phone calls from strangers. So because of this dumb lady and her mistake it turned a 20 min drop into 30 and a potential customer complaint/deactivation.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> Although your post hits some points, it's also very broad stroked. Keep in mind, every market/demographic is not reflective. In my area, we do have our 'select local community' restaurants that obviously really can't afford some of the services that are charged 30% by Uber, but a lot of the restaurants/majority in my area are corporate restaurants, which easily can survive as they already have. Actually, in someways, even more restaurants have signed on with Uber just to maximize their deliveries for business, given indoor seating is still not quite what it used to be, but has picked up considerably with positive case loads has dropped.
> 
> The Reality is, it really depends what your community is made up of, is it smaller, local restaurants that are privately owned and/or is it primarily corporate for a dynamic 50-50. Like I said, some areas are hit harder than others, but a lot of these bigger chain restaurants, they're not really affected, and in someways, they're starting to have more confidence with customers with indoor seating and their deliveries are still being maximized by customers who don't want to venture to a restaurant quite yet.


You are correct that my decision is mainly based on my specific area NJ/NY. I do believe the effects of the economy will eventually be felt nationwide. There are other factors I considered too like the continuation of lawsuits expected to be filed by other states for labor law violations.

As of January 01 California has banned gig companies from listing restaurants that they are not partnered with on their websites. Thousands of restaurants were removed which will put a big dent in profits leading to drivers being screwed more. The list goes on. It's not a business that can produce long term profits unless drivers work for peanuts.


----------

